# Knitting and Fiber Trips in Scotland



## fdekran (Jul 10, 2013)

I am interested in going to Scotland and England in 2016 to visit various yarn, fiber and/or knitting locations, festivals, fairs etc. with a group of knitter friends. We are flexible with the dates. I would appreciate any suggestions and/or websites that would help me in planning for this trip.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

fdekran said:


> I am interested in going to Scotland and England in 2016 to visit various yarn, fiber and/or knitting locations, festivals, fairs etc. with a group of knitter friends. We are flexible with the dates. I would appreciate any suggestions and/or websites that would help me in planning for this trip.


I can't answer your request, but boy!! Do I wish I was part of your group.......would love to do just such a trip! I'm sure others here on KP will have loads of suggestions, however....Keep us posted!! Hopefully I'll be able to make such a trip some day.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I went on one three years ago which was sponsored by Eucalan (wool wash). Absolutely fabulous! Don't know if it is now a regular tour but check their website. They are sponsoring one Berlin to Paris this year. There is also another fabulous one in Ireland. Even went to the Aran Islands. Check out tourism Ireland for that one. I think I enjoyed the Irish one most and that one is a regular twice a year.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

For another Ireland trip, look at Maggie Knits website.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

There is the Knitting and Stiching Show at Alexandra Palace held every October which is the largest of its kind in Europe and gets visitors and exhibitors from all over the world. It is on for 4 or 5 days and I go every year.


----------



## Ben'sgrannie (Feb 21, 2015)

The Edinburgh wool fest is around the 16-19th of March, they have a website think its www.edinwoolfest.com


----------



## fdekran (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you All for replying. You gave me a great start in doing my research. I have some time to get all from plans together.


----------



## fdekran (Jul 10, 2013)

Vuksie, I will keep you posted!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Good luck with your trip. Sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

Good morning. I am planning on going to the Shetlands, Orkneys and Fair Isles in May. There is also a big event in the Shetlands the first week of October. You can get info on Visit Shetlands website.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a fun trip! Good luck with your planning.


----------



## Bignannyjoan (Mar 12, 2015)

The Westcliffe Hotel in Blackpool does a trip to a finer mill and also knitting and crochet courses also Abakhan in Liverpool or Wales . Hope this is the sort of thing you want. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## Jacci79 (Aug 8, 2013)

We have a magazine called Woman's Weekly and they have a huge knitting, crochet, cake decoration etc event every year in England. I will keep your post and let you know the dates and cost of the event for this year.
Jacci


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

fdekran said:


> Vuksie, I will keep you posted!


Thanks, Fdekran!! I am going on a cruise end of May that is knitters -- Debbie Macomber's Stitch and Sail -- I have already connected with other women in the group on our closed Facebook page, and they, too, have interests in traveling, knitting, etc. Last night one of the ladies sent me the info on crafttours.com Log into it, then find the knitting tab and the cruises that are knitting related are listed. She's going to Ireland later this year, too....Next year is New Zealand!! I'm sure they will have others, but this is another source of travel/knitting. I am hoping to see one with Scotland on the itinerary!!


----------



## fdekran (Jul 10, 2013)

Vuksie, Thank you for more info. I will check the site out. Maybe we will meet someday on a knitting excursion. If I find out anymore info, I will definitely pass it along.


----------



## fdekran (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you Jacci for thinking of me.


----------

